# Mechalabs Lighting for new B9



## DLHamblin

Saw this on youtube, anyone have any experience with mechalabs? Tried finding a web site bit no luck.


----------



## seaview62

The Cultvman site has some of their products.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Absolutely astonishing BUT, for the price, I guess I will try it for myself.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Fernando Mureb said:


> Absolutely astonishing BUT, for the price, I guess I will try it for myself.


Agreed. The cost is a bit prohibitive and does not include the voice activated speaker.


----------



## JeffG

Looks awesome. It is a bit pricey though, but in all honesty, there's no way I could figure out how to do it on my own, sooo... Anyway, I understand Voodoo is also working on a lighting kit. Think I'll cool my heels until I see what they'll bring to the table, then make a decision.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Yep, same here. I am strongly leaning to VoodooFX depending on cost. Only problem is that I believe their kit you have to put together on your own so you need to have electronic soldering skills. Not an issue for me, but I am thankful it helps bring down the cost.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Have you guys already seen TSDS an Starling-tech kits? They are good options.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I saw the Starling ones. I liked it, but did not like the audio lighting and how it was synced. I think VoodooFX has a better effect but I would like to see it in action with actual audio. TSDS looks really good but will involve customizing which I am not sure how involved that would be.


----------



## scifimodelfan

I love the looks of this one the flashing and sequence of the buttons. A lot easier for myself to do a plug and play versus a solder here solder there. My own preference, I had planned on getting this but it's off Culttvmans site now. Anyone know were to get it?


----------



## OzyMandias

That kit gives quite a good effect. The lights are blinking a bit too fast. The two large lights sort of 'lazily' shift from one to the other and the belly lights definitely move slower. Looks great though. 

I'm cooling my heels with the rest of you to see what else comes along.


----------



## Tim Nolan

I talked to Randy at VoodooFx this week, and the "Voodoochild" board for the robot is definitely worth waiting for. It has 8 ports controlling the lighting, and a 2 channel audio system! One of the ports sincs with the audio for exact voice blink as he speaks. You can download your choice of audio in 
MP3 format, and even run each audio track seperately. (it even has the option for remote control) Cultvman will have them exclusively I believe, cost is probably going to be in the $150.00 range. (Don't quote me on that!) This will certainly allow you to build your ultimate B9, and I think well worth the money and effort. This kit and this kind of option is something we have all been waiting for a long time! Personally, I'd like to have the theme songs from the show playing in the background, and quotes from the robot being spoke about every 15 seconds. I think that would be awesome! 

This new board has unlimited possibilities for many applications on just about any kind of model you can think of. This is a huge jump in our tech guys! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

Tim Nolan said:


> I talked to Randy at VoodooFx this week, and the "Voodoochild" board for the robot is definitely worth waiting for. It has 8 ports controlling the lighting, and a 2 channel audio system! One of the ports sincs with the audio for exact voice blink as he speaks. You can download your choice of audio in
> MP3 format, and even run each audio track seperately. (it even has the option for remote control) Cultvman will have them exclusively I believe, cost is probably going to be in the $150.00 range. (Don't quote me on that!) This will certainly allow you to build your ultimate B9, and I think well worth the money and effort. This kit and this kind of option is something we have all been waiting for a long time! Personally, I'd like to have the theme songs from the show playing in the background, and quotes from the robot being spoke about every 15 seconds. I think that would be awesome!
> 
> This new board has unlimited possibilities for many applications on just about any kind of model you can think of. This is a huge jump in our tech guys! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I'm with you, Tim.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Tim Nolan said:


> I talked to Randy at VoodooFx this week, and the "Voodoochild" board for the robot is definitely worth waiting for. It has 8 ports controlling the lighting, and a 2 channel audio system! One of the ports sincs with the audio for exact voice blink as he speaks. You can download your choice of audio in
> MP3 format, and even run each audio track seperately. (it even has the option for remote control) Cultvman will have them exclusively I believe, cost is probably going to be in the $150.00 range. (Don't quote me on that!) This will certainly allow you to build your ultimate B9, and I think well worth the money and effort. This kit and this kind of option is something we have all been waiting for a long time! Personally, I'd like to have the theme songs from the show playing in the background, and quotes from the robot being spoke about every 15 seconds. I think that would be awesome!
> 
> This new board has unlimited possibilities for many applications on just about any kind of model you can think of. This is a huge jump in our tech guys! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Very nice but way outta my price range. I will have to look into alternatives.


----------



## scifimodelfan

The price is steep since the individual has to do all the work. For that price I want a plug and play. Only cost $114.00 for my 1/350 Enterprise lighting and ended up getting the lighting for my J2 from möbius for $120.00. I still have the interior lighting that I purchased from VoodooFx sitting gathering dust. Hated that I wasted my money.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I'll look into the TSDS one. That seems the best option.


----------



## DLHamblin

I think its good we will have options, the choice depending on your individual skills and expectations!


----------



## gman223

I really like the way this one looks, but its missing audio and lighting . I'm gonna wait and see what else comes out and what other people do. No hurry here, in the middle of 2 other builds.


----------



## Seaview

I am one of the customers who got the Mechalabs chest lighting kit with my B-9 order from Cult. However, I haven't yet checked to see how it will fit inside the torso. Also, there is no on/off switch, and I really don't want to attach the 9 v. battery every time I want to light "him" up, so I may forgo including it in my build and sell it.


----------



## jeffking45

*switch it*

I'll buy it from you.


----------



## Rallystone

I picked one up as well. It is a pretty good fit, but you might want to find a way to anchor it to something inside, especially after attaching the battery.
You have to cut the bottom off the clear button piece, as it was designed for the upper leds to sit behind the kit parts, but the lower 'blinky' leds to replace the kit parts and extend right through the faceplate. Of course, it only includes the chest area, so I need to create something for the head lighting. I already ordered some small gauge brass tubing to replace the finger lights with fiber optics. I'm not too experienced with electronics, but I'm hoping the Mechlabs board can be 'spliced' into the rest of the lighting circuitry, since I really like the idea of putting a magnet switch in the power pack. I've decided not to include sound or the reactive lighting for this build. My Robot will be pissed at Dr. Smith and not talking!


----------



## Seaview

jeffking45 said:


> I'll buy it from you.


 
I just test-fit the light board to the torso this afternoon, and am pleased with the fit. I'm gonna stop by my local Radio Shack and find a nice magnetic switch for it this weekend. :hat:


----------



## DLHamblin

Seaview said:


> I am one of the customers who got the Mechalabs chest lighting kit with my B-9 order from Cult. However, I haven't yet checked to see how it will fit inside the torso. Also, there is no on/off switch, and I really don't want to attach the 9 v. battery every time I want to light "him" up, so I may forgo including it in my build and sell it.


I contacted Mechalabs, they are putting an off/on switch on one for me. Maybe if enough people request they will add as std. My plan is to leave head non-glues, and have switch under it. Lift head, flip switch, put head back on. I had a choice of slider or toggle; I told him if its small enough do the toggle.


----------



## DLHamblin

Somewhat off topic, I'd like to color the chest panel buttons (the clear plastic) to green and orange like season 2-3, but still have the lighting shine through.

Anyone have any ideas how to just tint the clear plastic? I am afraid if I paint they will be too opaque.


----------



## Opus Penguin

DLHamblin said:


> Somewhat off topic, I'd like to color the chest panel buttons (the clear plastic) to green and orange like season 2-3, but still have the lighting shine through.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas how to just tint the clear plastic? I am afraid if I paint they will be too opaque.


I just use the transparent paint:

http://www.activepowersports.com/tamiya-81025-acrylic-x25-clear-green-3-4-oz/


----------



## DLHamblin

Opus Penguin said:


> I just use the transparent paint:
> 
> http://www.activepowersports.com/tamiya-81025-acrylic-x25-clear-green-3-4-oz/


Thanks!! That looks like the perfect solution!:wave:


----------



## scifimodelfan

I have been useing that for years, love the results.


----------



## oshkosh619

DLHamblin said:


> I contacted Mechalabs, they are putting an off/on switch on one for me. Maybe if enough people request they will add as std. My plan is to leave head non-glues, and have switch under it. Lift head, flip switch, put head back on. I had a choice of slider or toggle; I told him if its small enough do the toggle.


I took the advice of Starseeker and secured several "micro-toggle" switches from Startek. They are tiny, well scaled for the B9, sturdy and just the right size to fit in the programming bay and replace the 'mock' toggle switch there. I'll splice the switch into the wires from the battery to the unit. Should work fine. 

For my second B9, I might order the "modified" Mechalabs unit with switch already installed (depending how big it is), or just follow the procedure I used in the first one. Those mini-micro toggle switches really do fit the ticket!

I really like the operations of the Mechalab unit and may not even add lighting to the brain. The lack of audio does not bother me.... I'll be satisfied with a nice-looking/functioning chest lighting section.


----------



## steve123

Do I understand correctly, This kit dosen't come with a switch?

Steve


----------



## drmcoy

does mech labs have a site or is their unit only available from culttvman?

sorry if i missed this info along the way -- several threads on this kit and hard to keep track.


----------



## DLHamblin

steve123 said:


> Do I understand correctly, This kit dosen't come with a switch?
> 
> Steve


Not as originally designed/offered. I debated about using a 9V battery eliminator and having a connector on the robots tread area so it would only work if plugged in but didn't like having a cord to the robot so I contacted Mechalabs about adding a switch.

He said he would and likely would have it this weekend. That way I can do what I mentioned above (or if it fits I can add to the lower bay/programming area as mentioned above).

I sent them a link to this thread in case he wanted to join in.


----------



## Seaview

That would be nice; I didn't make it out to Radio shack today afterall, but if mechalabs could chime in on this thread and recommend any particular switch, I'd love to read it.


----------



## steve123

Here is a pic of the 'Bot..in all these posts I haven't seen one.










Steve


----------



## Chrisisall

Silly silly British man.


----------



## steve123

The can is serving a function. I have used it twice today and will use it tomorrow.
I'm not British, but I am a Modeler..

"I'm a modeler and that's ok, I build all night and I paint all day"

I sometimes use my dremel, it works great on cars

Steve


----------



## liskorea317

Steve, what did you use on the legs?


----------



## liskorea317

steve123 said:


> The can is serving a function. I have used it twice today and will use it tomorrow.
> I'm not British, but I am a Modeler..
> 
> "I'm a modeler and that's ok, I build all night and I paint all day"
> 
> I sometimes use my dremel, it works great on cars
> 
> Steve





DLHamblin said:


> Not as originally designed/offered. I debated about using a 9V battery eliminator and having a connector on the robots tread area so it would only work if plugged in but didn't like having a cord to the robot so I contacted Mechalabs about adding a switch.
> 
> He said he would and likely would have it this weekend. That way I can do what I mentioned above (or if it fits I can add to the lower bay/programming area as mentioned above).
> 
> I sent them a link to this thread in case he wanted to join in.


How did you contact them? I couldn't find a web page anywhere.


----------



## ckalkhof

*B9 Robot Light Kit*

Hello! I'm Mechalabs! I just got home from vacation and was going through my emails when I came across one from David directing me to this forum and this thread.

First of all, thank you for the interest in this kit. B9 is my all time favorite robot so I wanted to make a great kit for myself as well as others. My intent was to make a kit that was super easy to install, something that can just be plugged in and ready to go. I see some of you would like to integrate this kit into a more complex lighting system and that's great! B9 deserves it and I can't wait to see what you guys come up with.

If you guys want anything special (like David's request for a switch) just let me know. I'm open to any suggestions and will try to accommodate whatever you want. It's just me soldering like a lunatic in my basement making these things, so it's easy for me to modify a few to suit your needs. These take a ton of time to solder up test etc... 

I will have another batch of kits sent off to culttvman Monday for those of you that are waiting. 

Just asking - since these things are so time consuming to make - would anyone be interested in a kit? I could supply the PC board, programmed microcontroller and all the other components - you would solder everything together. It would be a lot easier on my lungs 

Well it's been a long day, several hours on a plane then driving over an hour home in blizzard with close to zero temps. All this after a ski vacation in Colorado where it was sunny the whole time with no snow! Gotta love Cleveland I guess.

Again, thank you for the interest!


----------



## Jim Dearden

*Kit version*

I would go for a kit! I would even go for the board alone, with a parts list, and downloadable code or source for the processor.

What micro do you use? If we wanted to integrate other stuff, we could maybe augment the code for other stuff.

Jim


----------



## Seaview

Welcome to HobbyTalk, ckalkhof!!!! :hat:


----------



## ckalkhof

*B9 Light Unit*

THANKS!!! Seems like a great place.

I have received a bunch of messages regarding the kit. The hardest part for me is getting the directions ready. There are quite a few resistors with color codes that need to be soldered in the right place. LED's are polarity sensitive and need to be soldered correctly. For those with a basic electrical background, it will be easy - other than the time it takes to make all those damn solder points 

So if you have some basic electric skills and want to take on a kit, I can put together rudimentary directions and we can give it a try. If it works out, I would like to sell the kits through Culttvman. 

Making up kits will have to wait a few weeks while I finish up several additional batches for Culttvman. 

Thanks for the positive feedback. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mark Dorais

*Flexible B-9 arms*

I'm not sure if this has been discussed but....is there any news about possible aftermarket flexible arms and leg section products for the 1/6 B-9


----------



## Opus Penguin

ckalkhof said:


> Hello! I'm Mechalabs! I just got home from vacation and was going through my emails when I came across one from David directing me to this forum and this thread.
> 
> First of all, thank you for the interest in this kit. B9 is my all time favorite robot so I wanted to make a great kit for myself as well as others. My intent was to make a kit that was super easy to install, something that can just be plugged in and ready to go. I see some of you would like to integrate this kit into a more complex lighting system and that's great! B9 deserves it and I can't wait to see what you guys come up with.
> 
> If you guys want anything special (like David's request for a switch) just let me know. I'm open to any suggestions and will try to accommodate whatever you want. It's just me soldering like a lunatic in my basement making these things, so it's easy for me to modify a few to suit your needs. These take a ton of time to solder up test etc...
> 
> I will have another batch of kits sent off to culttvman Monday for those of you that are waiting.
> 
> Just asking - since these things are so time consuming to make - would anyone be interested in a kit? I could supply the PC board, programmed microcontroller and all the other components - you would solder everything together. It would be a lot easier on my lungs
> 
> Well it's been a long day, several hours on a plane then driving over an hour home in blizzard with close to zero temps. All this after a ski vacation in Colorado where it was sunny the whole time with no snow! Gotta love Cleveland I guess.
> 
> Again, thank you for the interest!


I would be interested in a "Put it together yourself" kit if it was available. Are you doing any other lighting as well, light the voicebox light/audio sync or the brain lighting?


----------



## scifimodelfan

I do not see them listed at CultTVman site.


----------



## scifimodelfan

scifimodelfan said:


> I do not see them listed at CultTVman site.


I take it back found it. Looking forward to getting one.


----------



## ckalkhof

*B9 Light Unit*

All - 
Culttvman will have these back in stock by the end of the week. 

I'm going to start working on the kit version for you guys. I will take some pictures of the assembly process and compile some documentation to help you assemble the kit. 

I must warn you though, these are not easy to make! I suggest you have good soldering skills - I'll provide everything else. :thumbsup:

I think this will be the future of this project. I will make some more assembled batches for Culttvman. Hopefully, everybody that wants a prebuilt version will get one, then we can switch over to the kits.

I think I learned the hard way why the other guys sell kits.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Any chance of a kit to do the voicebox with sound that can be programmed on a chip? I am still looking for something that can do this so when I push the button a random "robot" phrase will speak, but allow me to program all of the phrases I have.


----------



## rtbeuke

I for one would like the kit version! I also would like to see you expand into lighting the other functions of the kit such as the voice box and bubble area.


----------



## Opus Penguin

One thing I like about this version over the others it is seems to have more the 1960's quality in the lighting. Another reason I hope he expands on lighting prospects for this kit.


----------



## rondenning

Yes, it does have a good "robot" look to it, and I too was wondering if there might be an expansion to this for the voice-box, and to allow attaching some more lights for the brain and eyes.
Ron


----------



## ckalkhof

*Moebius Lost In Space Robot Light Module*



Opus Penguin said:


> One thing I like about this version over the others it is seems to have more the 1960's quality in the lighting. Another reason I hope he expands on lighting prospects for this kit.


That is exactly what I was going for. Being a product of the 60's, LIS was my favorite show. In this kit I wanted to replicate the same feel of the original robot. This is why I used a single LED for every light bulb that existed on the actual robot. I feel it adds a touch of quality/authenticity to the amazing Moebius kit. I just could not bring myself to use a single light source to illuminate individual light sections on the robot. Also, I don't think you will find a kit that is easier to install - just insert the module, apply a dab of glue and apply power. No fitting, or soldering issues to meddle with.

At any rate, I have a very cool prototype mouth tube and programmable voice module on my bench right now. I know I've said it before, but these light units are keeping me so busy, it's killing me that I can't finish up the mouth and speech unit. Hopefully I can finish it up in a month or so. I think it's amazing. Unfortunately, I don't think I can make it cheap, but we will see what the final cost is.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

At the risk of seem inconvenient, annoying, etc, etc, etc, I would ask humbly: photos, please.


----------



## Seaview

ckalkhof said:


> At any rate, I have a very cool prototype mouth tube and programmable voice module on my bench right now. I know I've said it before, but these light units are keeping me so busy, it's killing me that I can't finish up the mouth and speech unit. Hopefully I can finish it up in a month or so. I think it's amazing. Unfortunately, I don't think I can make it cheap, but we will see what the final cost is.




Ooooh! I'll have to get that for my NEXT build! :thumbsup:
However, I'm a "plug & play" type of modeler, who really doesn't know much more about basic wiring than how to splice a wire and install a switch, and am pretty sloppy when it comes to soldering.  
I really prefer the electronics ready to be installed right out of box.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I have time so can wait for the voice unit. If it will be cheaper as a kit, I am even more for it.


----------



## rondenning

Will the voice module be added to the existing light kit alone, or will it also be available "stand alone" so we could add it on if we already have the existing light kit?
Ron


----------



## ckalkhof

*LIS Light Unit*

The mouth kit will be stand alone.


----------



## rondenning

I recieved my light unit today, and all I can say is"FRAKIN' AWESOME" !!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
You hit the ball out of the park dude!!!! This looks so nice in the robot! And it really is "plug and play", it fit into the robots torso perfectly with no adjustments needed whatsoever. To me, the look is an exact match to the onscreen robot perfectly. I have been watching several episodes from seasons 2 and 3 all evening and comparing the look of the unit to the onscreen robot and it looks like a perfect match!! I can't wait to order 2 more for the other 2 kits I have!!
I really can't wait for the mouth unit you are making, if it is as accurate as this unit it will be stellar !!
I hope the mouth unit will allow us to load the robot sayings we want, and has a button to make the robot speak each phrase in turn, and it would be deluxe if it had the capacity to hook up a couple of additional lights for the eyes, and brain/finger lights!
The ONLY thing I will change is to add a micro switch in the power line(i might put the switch in the programming bay), and to change the 9volt battery connector for one of the hard ones, as the soft ones seem to tear up fairly quik for me(I probably pull too hard replacing the 9v battery). 
Thank you so much ckalkhof !!!! This is amazing!!
Ron


----------



## jaws62666

ckalkhof said:


> The mouth kit will be stand alone.


I just ordered your kit from Cult. Two things , with the solid white lights, are they white or clear? Can I tint them with Tamiya to get the multi color effects? I also am going to combine this with the starling kit. I should just be able too splice this into the positive and negative wires for the 9 V right?


----------



## ckalkhof

*B9 Light Unit*

Ron - 

WOW! Thank you so very much for the kind words. You just made my day!


----------



## ckalkhof

*B9 Light Unit*



jaws62666 said:


> I just ordered your kit from Cult. Two things , with the solid white lights, are they white or clear? Can I tint them with Tamiya to get the multi color effects? I also am going to combine this with the starling kit. I should just be able too splice this into the positive and negative wires for the 9 V right?


Most people are using Tamiya clear to tint the Moebius clear plastic and it looks very good. For my build, I made a rubber mold of the Moebius plastic piece and then cast optically clear resin with dyed tinted light sections that replaced the Moebius piece. It looks much better in person than in the pictures.

And Yes - you can splice any 9 - 12 volt power source to the light unit. The unit has a 5V regulator built in so you can have some variance on the input power. 9VDC is preferred.


----------



## jaws62666

ckalkhof said:


> Most people are using Tamiya clear to tint the Moebius clear plastic and it looks very good. For my build, I made a rubber mold of the Moebius plastic piece and then cast optically clear resin with dyed tinted light sections that replaced the Moebius piece. It looks much better in person than in the pictures.
> 
> And Yes - you can splice any 9 - 12 volt power source to the light unit. The unit has a 5V regulator built in so you can have some variance on the input power. 9VDC is preferred.


OK so I am a little confused. doesn't this take the place of the clear part? I thought it fit right in the holes. What mods have to be made?


----------



## rondenning

This unit fits right into the torso, the only thing you need to do is to cut the kit supplied clear part that has the 10 square programming buttons and the 12 round lower blinky lights in half between the 10 square lights and the 12 lower lights. You will still use the piece with the 10 squares, but the 12 clear lower lights are replaced by the 12 blinking leds in the light module, which slide right in place of the 12 clear lower lights you cut off of the clear kit part. All of the leds line up perfectly in the torso, you will also still use the 2 clear "heartbeat" chest light lenses that come in the model kit to go in the torso over the leds for those 2 lights. So, the light module will have the 2 heartbeat leds, and the 10 square light leds behind the clear parts to illuminate them while the 12 lower blinking leds actually go through the torso and replace the 12 lower lights from the clear model part. You paint the 10 square programming lights with transparent paints.
Hope that helps,
Ron


----------



## jaws62666

rondenning said:


> This unit fits right into the torso, the only thing you need to do is to cut the kit supplied clear part that has the 10 square programming buttons and the 12 round lower blinky lights in half between the 10 square lights and the 12 lower lights. You will still use the piece with the 10 squares, but the 12 clear lower lights are replaced by the 12 blinking leds in the light module, which slide right in place of the 12 clear lower lights you cut off of the clear kit part. All of the leds line up perfectly in the torso, you will also still use the 2 clear "heartbeat" chest light lenses that come in the model kit to go in the torso over the leds for those 2 lights. So, the light module will have the 2 heartbeat leds, and the 10 square light leds behind the clear parts to illuminate them while the 12 lower blinking leds actually go through the torso and replace the 12 lower lights from the clear model part. You paint the 10 square programming lights with transparent paints.
> Hope that helps,
> Ron


thanks that helps a lot


----------



## oshkosh619

I, like others, chose the Mechalabs module because of the ease of installation/operation and a very true-to-prototype sequence of flashing light.

As I'm doing a first season robot, the chest buttons would not be colored. The LED's were somewhat bright shining through the clear buttons. In examining every _good_ photo of the chest buttons I could, they appeared to be clear (with the labels applied to the face) as you could see the actual bulbs that illuminate each button through the button itself. When illuminated they appear translucent or frosted.

As mentioned, I felt the Mechalabs chest button LEDs were too bright for a first season B-9, and had an almost pure white cast to them as opposed to the warm look of an incandescent bulb. I knew I'd need to diffuse that light significantly. At first, I considered painting the backside of the button panel with white paint, but didn't know if this would be too much. I was hesitant to do this.

After pondering the dilemma, the solution came to me. It's simplicity caught me off guard. How do we diffuse light from a lightbulb in say, a bedside lamp? A paper shade! I took a simple sheet of copy paper, cut it to size and placed it over the backside of the chest button section (as well as the "heartbeat lights"). The result? It was fantastic! When turned off, the chest buttons are clear. when lit, they emit a soft warm glow, each button clearly defined. The beauty is the simplicity, no paint, no frosting, etc. If the effect is still too bright for your tastes, simply overlay another sized paper panel over the first. This also worked very well for the "heartbeat lights".

I was planning to submit a video showing the results, but unfortunately, my mechalabs module fell out of the torso and the ground wire pulled off from the circuit board. When I get it re-soldered I'll post a clip. In the meantime, other members who bought the Mechalabs module (and are considering a first season robot) can experiment with paper "diffusers" with absolutely no risk to the model or module. Give it a try and let me know what you think! You could use other types of paper (parchment, tracing, resume. etc.) to get the effect that pleases you most.


----------



## ckalkhof

*B9 Light Module*

Oshkosh - 
The button lights are all driven through one resistor. You can easily snip out the resistor and replace it with an increased the value to suit your needs if you like. I did this so there is some adjustability if desired. If you want details on how to do this, just let me know. 

Good luck with the build and please post that video! I am very eager to see what these build ups look like.


----------



## oshkosh619

ckalkhof said:


> Oshkosh -
> The button lights are all driven through one resistor. You can easily snip out the resistor and replace it with an increased the value to suit your needs if you like. I did this so there is some adjustability if desired. If you want details on how to do this, just let me know.
> 
> Good luck with the build and please post that video! I am very eager to see what these build ups look like.


Thanks! That's good to know! For those of us who are not comfortable modifying the circuit board or have no experience working with resistors, soldering, (or are ham-handed like me!), the paper diffuser is a simple and effective method.


----------



## jaws62666

ckalkhof said:


> Oshkosh -
> The button lights are all driven through one resistor. You can easily snip out the resistor and replace it with an increased the value to suit your needs if you like. I did this so there is some adjustability if desired. If you want details on how to do this, just let me know.
> 
> Good luck with the build and please post that video! I am very eager to see what these build ups look like.


I just got the kit today, and kit is awesome. I want to use this in conjunction with another light kit I got that has a switch. It looks like you have a resistor on your 9V cable? Can I cut the wires and attach them to the 9 v wires on the other kit?


----------



## ckalkhof

*B9 Light Unit*

That is actually a diode - It does Look very similar to a resister though. Yes you can get rid of it if you like, but then you will lose the polarity protection and could hurt the board if you connect the voltage incorrectly. It's not needed for the circuit operation. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## jaws62666

ckalkhof said:


> That is actually a diode - It does Look very similar to a resister though. Yes you can get rid of it if you like, but then you will lose the polarity protection and could hurt the board if you connect the voltage incorrectly. It's not needed for the circuit operation.
> 
> I hope this helps!


thanks


----------



## gman223

Since I'm on the waiting list for one of these  , I wanted to ask those of you who have it about the brightness of lower 12 blinky lights, seems they might be a bit overpowering. Too bright or not I'm still going to use this one, the light pattern is perfect.:thumbsup: Just curious in case I need to plan a bit different install. Thanks


----------



## ckalkhof

*Light Unit*

The button lights really aren't too bright. After you color the buttons, it illuminates them nicely. As I mentioned earlier, if you are not coloring the buttons or think the lights are too bright, you can dim them very easily by changing only one resistor - super simple. After you get the kit, let me know what you think. If you don't like the brightness, I will help you dim it a little. 

BTW - Another batch is shipping tomorrow morning. Steve should have them mid to late this week. 

Cheers!


----------



## ThingMaker

ckalkhof said:


> The button lights really aren't too bright. After you color the buttons, it illuminates them nicely. As I mentioned earlier, if you are not coloring the buttons or think the lights are too bright, you can dim them very easily by changing only one resistor - super simple. After you get the kit, let me know what you think. If you don't like the brightness, I will help you dim it a little.
> 
> BTW - Another batch is shipping tomorrow morning. Steve should have them mid to late this week.
> 
> Cheers!


Interested in a kit, can I get on a waiting list? Sent PM but haven't heard back, thanks!


----------



## liskorea317

ThingMaker said:


> Interested in a kit, can I get on a waiting list? Sent PM but haven't heard back, thanks!


If you go to CultTVman's site you can order it there. If he's out of stock he'll have an option there to put you on the waiting list. He'll notify you when they are back in stock if you still want to buy it.


----------



## gman223

ckalkhof said:


> The button lights really aren't too bright. After you color the buttons, it illuminates them nicely. As I mentioned earlier, if you are not coloring the buttons or think the lights are too bright, you can dim them very easily by changing only one resistor - super simple. After you get the kit, let me know what you think. If you don't like the brightness, I will help you dim it a little.
> 
> BTW - Another batch is shipping tomorrow morning. Steve should have them mid to late this week.
> 
> Cheers!


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## rogercorey1

I just wanted everyone to know what I'm working on, . First season Black & White Version of the B9 (ROBOT) Everyone is building the color version of Lighting . But what about using white LEDS ?
I contacted Mechalabs Lighting to see if they would build a special lighting unit for my version..
And this is what they come up with ....
This robot is going to be amazing !!


----------



## Chrisisall

I love first season! Looks like it will be awesome!


----------



## ThingMaker

rogercorey1 said:


> I just wanted everyone to know what I'm working on, . First season Black & White Version of the B9 (ROBOT) Everyone is building the color version of Lighting . But what about using white LEDS ?
> I contacted Mechalabs Lighting to see if they would build a special lighting unit for my version..
> And this is what they come up with ....
> This robot is going to be amazing !!


Awesome! Did the head lighting come with the kit? Or what that something you put together? I thought the Mechalab kit excluded the head lighting.


----------



## rondenning

Looks awesome! Good to know mechalabs is accommodating!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Ron


----------



## Opus Penguin

rogercorey1 said:


> I just wanted everyone to know what I'm working on, . First season Black & White Version of the B9 (ROBOT) Everyone is building the color version of Lighting . But what about using white LEDS ?
> I contacted Mechalabs Lighting to see if they would build a special lighting unit for my version..
> And this is what they come up with ....
> This robot is going to be amazing !!


Whoa! He is doing the brain lighting too, or did you do this yourself?


----------



## rogercorey1

*Brain Lighting*

No, the lighting in the Brain assembly I did on my own,
The finger lights are 1.0mm Fiber optics,
And I used 12, 3 mm white blinking LEDS,
And 3 reg. white 3mm LEDs


----------



## Opus Penguin

Wow! Great work. Must have been a nightmare masking off the "hieroglyphic" pattern of the brain. I am hoping Paul comes up with some photo-etch to make that a lot easier. I know Megalabs is looking into doing the voicebox effect too but only after he has completed with the front display orders. I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Chrisisall

rogercorey1 said:


> No, the lighting in the Brain assembly I did on my own,
> The finger lights are 1.0mm Fiber optics,
> And I used 12, 3 mm white blinking LEDS,
> And 3 reg. white 3mm LEDs


Beautiful work sir! You are indeed a surgeon!:thumbsup:


----------



## ThingMaker

rogercorey1 said:


> No, the lighting in the Brain assembly I did on my own,
> The finger lights are 1.0mm Fiber optics,
> And I used 12, 3 mm white blinking LEDS,
> And 3 reg. white 3mm LEDs


This might be a bit much to ask and if so then disregard, but as someone not at all familiar with lighting I'd appreciate any details exactly on how you made the lights for the head.

Looking great!


----------



## rogercorey1

*Brain Lights*

It was cheap enough to build, and each assembly has to sit overnight, glues need to setup, And if you rush through this you will ruin the part, once you start, you can't go back.
Mechalabs Drop in lighting LED lighting board works the best, drops in, And your good to go.
Didn't build any light box for it either. 
I know other kit are offering fiber optics to light the brain assembly, but to me to get the full picture, You need to make it light up as much as the chest lights.
You need to start with this kit first.
You need to be good at soldering LEDS , I used 15, 3mm Self flashing white LEDS
If I get enough requests to see how I did it I will start A new thread.


----------



## ThingMaker

rogercorey1 said:


> f I get enough requests to see how I did it I will start A new thread.


Yes, please do. I'd be very interested, I'm sure others would be interested as well.


----------



## Chrisisall

ThingMaker said:


> Yes, please do. I'd be very interested, I'm sure others would be interested as well.


+1

I make it up as I go, but I'm sure Roger could show us all how in a more comprehensive way.


----------



## gman223

Looks good wouldn't mind seeing how you did it, since I'm waiting for this light kit.


----------



## sjohn385

I would like to see how you did it also.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Been watching CultTVMan's web site and still no sign of the second batch. Any news on this? Also any news on if the prototype for the voicebox lighting has been completed or started?


----------



## rtbeuke

CultTVMan did receive the kits but he is directly contacting each person on the wish list via email and giving them a chance to purchase it or pass it on, hence it does not show as being in stock.

So if you want one you need to put your name on the wish list.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Hmmm ... I did, but have not heard from him. Of course this does not surprise me since I also did not hear from him on a pre-order I had open that was released (I purchased the item, but never heard from him). I will try emailing him directly.

UPDATE: Two days since I emailed asking about it and I received no response. I hope I haven't somehow been blacklisted. If so, hopefully this item will be available via other venues, or at least again openly on CultTVMan's site.


----------



## rondenning

I purchase nearly all my model kits from Steve at culttvmans, and he always answers emails in a timely fashion for me. Are you sure his emails are not going to your spam mail folder?


----------



## gman223

Opus Penguin said:


> Hmmm ... I did, but have not heard from him. Of course this does not surprise me since I also did not hear from him on a pre-order I had open that was released (I purchased the item, but never heard from him). I will try emailing him directly.
> 
> UPDATE: Two days since I emailed asking about it and I received no response. I hope I haven't somehow been blacklisted. If so, hopefully this item will be available via other venues, or at least again openly on CultTVMan's site.



I'm on the waiting list too and have heard nothing, I think its just high demand for this lighting kit.


----------



## Opus Penguin

rondenning said:


> I purchase nearly all my model kits from Steve at culttvmans, and he always answers emails in a timely fashion for me. Are you sure his emails are not going to your spam mail folder?


Yep. I have him on my safe sender's list. I know he has posted on his site that they are very busy so that is probably it. I am pretty patient so we'll see. I can always get it when it is available,


----------



## rondenning

I think the demand is pretty high for this unit! It is pretty sweet!
I am on the wait list again too, so...
It seems lots of people put this in their build even if they don't plan on a voicebox or working "mouth" light. It's so easy to install, and brings the model to life!
Mechalabs must be working overtime on these!:thumbsup::tongue:
Ron


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

For what it's worth, I don't run my customer service on Hobbytalk. If you have any concerns about the service in my shop, please contact me through the shop or by email. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## gman223

Just got my light kit today :woohoo:. I'm glad this is the one I picked it is waay cool, even the wife likes the way this unit works. Mechalabs did an awesome job on this one :thumbsup: . Now for a voice box, brain lights and some PE.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I got mine too!! I love it. Now I am hoping they do the voicebox. I am still waiting to hear on this while I look at other options.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Any word on the voicebox and sound electronics as an addition?


----------



## moebiusman

Some place on here I remember reading about someone combining 
the Mechalabs chest light rig with the Starling rig. Who was that?
What thread??? Must find it.


----------



## moebiusman

I am hoping that Mechalabs will be making more of the chest light pre-built rigs soon. FO look from the Starling kit is not what I'd hoped for. I wanna try to
combine both for a unique look.


----------



## Chrisisall

moebiusman said:


> I am hoping that Mechalabs will be making more of the chest light pre-built rigs soon. FO look from the Starling kit is not what I'd hoped for. I wanna try to
> combine both for a unique look.


"Unique"? Not just accurate?


----------



## moebiusman

Let me clarify , I think that if its possible to combine the two
it would look more accurate.Between the two, the timing and overall effect of the Mechalabs chest lighting is way better.But the Starling kit has its advantages as well, the ability to light the brain, and obviously the voice effect, Unique was probably not the right word.
My bad.


----------



## Chrisisall

Oh, okay, thanks.


----------



## hamiltonpl

Any news on how long the wait will be for the out of stock B9 lighting kit?


----------



## gman223

hamiltonpl said:


> Any news on how long the wait will be for the out of stock B9 lighting kit?


I'm just assuming that you're checking the site for availability if so you need to put yourself on the waiting list. Then when they come in you'll get an email with a link to purchase.


----------



## hamiltonpl

Yes I have done that. Just wondering if it's 30 days or 120 days.


----------



## gman223

Couldn't tell you that, would depend on how many people are on the list ahead of you. I think it was about a month or so for me.


----------



## Opus Penguin

CultTVMan shows it in stock. Not sure why a waiting list is still required.


----------



## Opus Penguin

moebiusman said:


> Some place on here I remember reading about someone combining
> the Mechalabs chest light rig with the Starling rig. Who was that?
> What thread??? Must find it.


This would be awesome if possible. My only question is if the Starling kit will allow for the constant mechanical ambient sound playing in background while it is powered on instead of when the robot speaks that I have seen.


----------



## gman223

Opus Penguin said:


> CultTVMan shows it in stock. Not sure why a waiting list is still required.



Actually that's the unassembled kit that's in stock, the ready to go drop in still shows out of stock.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Ah .... my apologies. That explains the cheaper price.


----------



## moebiusman

CultTVMan now has both the kit and the pre-built versions for sale if any one 
wants to get them. Just a heads up.


----------



## gman223

Now that Mechalabs is in stock, hopefully he's got the time and is still planning on doing a voice box.


----------



## hamiltonpl

Just received my Chest lights unit. It looks really nice. As expected.

Any ideas on how best to attach to the back side of the chest area? dabs of hot glue? 

But , I don't want to make a mess. Thank you.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I plan to just use hot glue.


----------



## moebiusman

Got mine in the mail today. Works great, looks great. Thank you Mechalabs.


----------



## ckalkhof

*Wonderfest*

Any of you guys going to Wonderfest in a couple weeks?


----------



## rondenning

Yes, I will be attending for the first time! Woo-Hoo!!:woohoo:
Hope to see you, culttvman, the guys from moebius, and a score of others from the forums as well as the people I buy kits and accessories from! 
Never been before, so not sure what to expect. I have been to a couple wizard world cons with my 15 year old daughter (she loves the cosplay, and comes up with some cool costumes), and I am bringing her with, she is wondering if there will be anyone in costumes?
What does the make and take cost? Do you pay to attend all of the workshops/ exhibits?
Those who have been before, tell us what to expect please??
Ron Denning:thumbsup:


----------



## ckalkhof

*Wonderfest*

I'm a bit of a newbie myself. I have been twice before, but didn't stay long each time. I will be arriving Friday night this time and hopefully meet up with some folks. As far as I know, many of the meetings/seminars are free. I'm sure the make and take will cost something since you are getting a kit.

I hope to bump into you!


----------



## DLHamblin

I have been to Wonderfest a number of times, great event. I am a 50/50 shot now for this year.


----------



## veedubb67

Ron,
While WonderFest is primarily a model convention, there are a few people dressed in costumes. The M&T is free. Admission for adults is $25 for 1-day, $33 for 2-day ticket. This gets you into the Dealer's Room and exhibits.

The model contest is one of the finest in the country with exceptional talent displayed everywhere. There's usually 500+ models entered.

The Dealer's Room is a model builder's paradise. There's something for everyone; styrene, resin, lighting, tools, aftermarket parts - you name it!

Bring plenty of money (or a credit card) and be prepared to be overwhelmed!

BTW - Stop by the Iwata/TagTeam booth and say Hi!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## rondenning

Thanks veedub!
I will stop by your booth for sure!
ckalkhof, I hope to see you there, too. Send me your cell number, and I will call/text you so we can meet up, maybe at moebiusmodels booth!
I am really excited to get to go this year! I have planned to go every year for the last 10 years, and something ALWAYS came up!!!!! 
My kids, sickness in the family, something every time! This year I will be there looking for lost in space stuff and 1/6 scale.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I am hoping to find some blueprints for the 3rd season lost in space laser rifle, I want to make a couple full scale, and some in 1/6 as well. I need something with all the measurements for length, height, diameter of the tube body, etc. While I can find lots of photos, no real measurements. 
Thanks again for the info, and I hope to see you all there!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wooo-Hooooo!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:
Ron


----------



## rondenning

Wooo-Hooooo !!!!! :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
Wonderfest is bangin' !!!!!
Thanks veedub (Rob), the airbrush class was great!
I will pick me up a new airbrush at your table tomorrow!
So many kits, my mind was blown! Crows nest has some really nice stuff! 
Met Steve at culttvmans, now I know who gets most of my kit money!!! Lol !!! He seems like a really nice guy.
Gotta stop at the Moebius table tomorrow, and I am still looking for a couple Lost in Space pieces I was hoping to find, and still hoping to run into ckalkhof!
Ron


----------



## ckalkhof

*Wonderfest*

Sorry I missed you Ron. I drove up Friday and bummed around with some friends. Saturday was great with tons of stuff. I drove home late Saturday. The one disappointment for me was not seeing a single Moebius LIS robot in Americas largest model contest!!!!


----------



## rondenning

I'm building 4 robot kits, all at the same time!! Just haven't finished them yet!
So, next year you will see mine there!!
Sorry I missed you!
I have several more things to pick up today, then it's back home, and back to the robot builds!!:thumbsup:
Ron


----------



## Opus Penguin

Any new when Mechalabs is coming out with the voicebox for the B9?


----------



## Mauricio_S

Despite the fact that MEchalabs be much easier to install and the sequence of lights is very good I ended up opting for another because of the sound.

I saw many videos about this kit and have watched the second season of the tv series. I got the impression that the color of the eyes is inverted in the kit. Is that right?


----------

